# Third round of free at-home COVID tests



## JonSR77 (May 18, 2022)

Third round of free at-home COVID tests

from AARP and Government Website

Third round of free at-home COVID tests. Americans can now go to covidtests.gov and order a third round of free at-home COVID-19 tests. This latest round will provide eight free tests per household, bringing to 16 the total number of tests people can request to be mailed to their homes. There is no cost for the tests or for the shipping, which is being done by the U.S. Postal Service. “As the highly transmissible subvariants of omicron drive a rise in cases in parts of the country, free and accessible tests will help slow the spread of the virus,” says a White House fact sheet announcing the latest round. The increased availability of free at-home tests is being announced the day after the number of U.S. deaths from COVID-19 reached 1 million and as cases, hospitalizations and deaths are climbing. The government began offering the free tests in January and since then 350 million have been sent to people’s homes. Individuals who have difficulty accessing the internet or just need help placing an order can call 800-232-0233 from 8 a.m. to midnight ET, seven days a week. Assistance is available in English, Spanish and 150 other languages.

https://www.aarp.org/health/conditi...cmp=SNO-ICM-FB-COVID-HLTH&socialid=6990728635


----------



## Alice November (May 19, 2022)

That's generous imo. Especially the language availability.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

The problems with at home testing is it must be done properly and it's a real possibility that many people won't. Also with someone like me who takes Clarinex for sinus issues, there may not be enough mucous to get a good sample. My nose is pretty dry sometimes. Then there's the issue of some cases going unreported. I live within walking distance to where I can get the testing done for free so I'm not going to bother with the at home kit.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 6, 2022)

Well, our election is almost here!  So, let's all get COVID home test kits.  Because the more people we test, the more positive Covid tests we get. Then we can prove that COVID is spreading, and we will need to reinstate all of the COVID voting rules.  Then you can print your own ballets and just drop them off at your local drop location.  No ID required, no signature required!  

Been their, done that....please stop the madness!


----------



## oldman (Jun 6, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Well, our election is almost here!  So, let's all get COVID home test kits.  Because the more people we test, the more positive Covid tests we get. Then we can prove that COVID is spreading, and we will need to reinstate all of the COVID voting rules.  Then you can print your own ballets and just drop them off at your local drop location.  No ID required, no signature required!
> 
> Been their, done that....please stop the madness!


I give you credit for being brave enough to print that. Most people will accuse you of being a conspiracist. It’s a crazy world right now as we go through this transition as the media and the White House calls it. I’ll be glad when it’s over if I live long enough to see the end.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 6, 2022)

oldman said:


> I give you credit for being brave enough to print that. Most people will accuse you of being a conspiracist. It’s a crazy world right now as we go through this transition as the media and the White House calls it. I’ll be glad when it’s over if I live long enough to see the end.


It takes a Marine to get it!  Semper Fi

I am not a former Marine, but some of the people I care most about most are...!


----------

